# Alternador, cómo "excitarlo" ?



## Darwin44

Mi duda es esta, estoy contruyendo un generador eolico hasta ahora esta todo bien, pero a la hora de las conexiones nose como resolver el problema de la exitacion, si coloco un foquito de esos de "pellisco" cuando no este girando este consumira la carga de la bateria, alguien puedo decirme como puedo exitarlo, sin que tenga que modificara el alternador?

me han aconsejado usar un dinamo de bici para eexitarlo, pero este tambien no consumira la bateria?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dibujos , fotos , modelo , tipo de alternador ?


----------



## Eduardo

Ya estamos viajando astralmente hasta tu casa para ver lo que tenés y ahorrarte ese molesto trabajo de explicar.

No toques nada y poné a enfriar una birras que ya llegamos!



Birra = Cerveza


----------



## Darwin44

Disculpen ahora le pongo una foto


----------



## jkogg

navegando vi que a un alternador le quitaron la bobina del rotor y en su lugar pusieron un iman redondo como los de los magnetrones y asi proporcionaba energia gratis...


----------



## Scooter

Si, la energía gratis estaría muy bien. Lástima que sea imposible.

Puedes sustituir los electroimanes del rotor por imanes permanentes, pero claro, como nada es gratis perderás en control de la excitación.
También podrías hacer un circuito de control que mida si el rotor está girando y a que velocidad para decidir si conectar el inductor o no y que corriente hacer circular por él.


----------



## marcelo2112

Ese es el segundo gran problema de los alternadores de coches, el primero son las altisimas rpm necesarias para sacar alguna corriente util, pero parece que esto lo resolviste, espero que no te lleves ninguna sorpresa.
Volviendo al caso, podrias perforar el rotor y colocar un pequeño iman de neodimio para que empiece a exitar los inducidos.


----------



## lubeck

que no se supone que poniendo uno de estos...






con eso tiene para regular y exitarlo???


----------



## Darwin44

De hecho ese regulador ya lo tiene integrado el regulador



Scooter dijo:


> Si, la energía gratis estaría muy bien. Lástima que sea imposible.
> 
> Puedes sustituir los electroimanes del rotor por imanes permanentes, pero claro, como nada es gratis perderás en control de la excitación.
> También podrías hacer un circuito de control que mida si el rotor está girando y a que velocidad para decidir si conectar el inductor o no y que corriente hacer circular por él.



Me dijeron que podia usar un dinamo para la exitacion *C*rees *QUE* sea posible y *QUE* no consuma la bateria


----------



## Scooter

Lo siento, no he entendido lo que dices.


----------



## Eduardo

Un alternador de auto con regulador incorporado se conecta directamente a la batería.
No hay descarga de la batería cuando está en reposo pues están los diodos del estator y el regulador de voltaje no conduce.

Cuando trabaja, obviamente que la corriente que se deriva para la excitación es mucho menor que la que entrega. Ni más ni menos que como en todo generador autoexcitado.


----------



## Darwin44

lo que pasa que el regulador lo trae integrado, pero para la exitacion se necesita un foco de pellisco que se enciende cuando no esta generando y se apaga cuando lo esta, pero este consume la bateria...

mi pregunta es ¿puedo usar un dinamo para exitar el alternador?
y si es asi no haria algun corto o consumiria la bateria?


----------



## lubeck

Darwin44 dijo:


> lo que pasa que el regulador lo trae integrado, pero para la exitacion se necesita un foco de pellisco que se enciende cuando no esta generando y se apaga cuando lo esta, pero este consume la bateria...



ya hiciste la prueba de que consume????

yo tengo un bocho (VW, sedan) con el regulador que puse de la imagen, y desde hace 15 años que no tiene el dichoso foquito, y si se me descarga es porque le dejo las luces prendidas y siempre ha cargado de manera normal... o tengo demasiada suerte...

bueno yo te sugiero que verifiques tu fuente...


----------



## Darwin44

pero este que tengo necesita una corriente para crear el campo magnetico la cual es la exitacion, pero necesita el foquito ese

pero para que no cosuma la bateria yo queria usar un dinamo en lugar del foquito y asi tener una corriente aparte, pero no se si funcione


----------



## lubeck

ok...

yo no me imagino como pretendes poner ese dinamo, segun yo un dinamo es un motor, y si lo pones pues te va a consumir igual menos o mas que el foquito...  pero no me hagas caso y me quedo por aqui para ver que tan equivocado estaba...

Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo

Sin reformar el alternador no tienes forma.

Lo mas sencillo sería tomar la excitación mediante un juego secundario de diodos desde dentro del alternador y agregar, sobre la bobina del rotor, un 1 imán de neodimio que inicie la generación.
Esto provocaría una pequeña inducción que se iría re-alimentando hasta lograr la excitación/generación plena del alternador. 

O reemplazas la bobina del rotor del alternador con imanes permanentes.


----------



## Darwin44

pues para ya no complicarme mas la vida, le dejare el foquito de pellisco mejor, y un interruptor para apargarlo cuando no haya viento, pero como estoy cerca de la costa esta raro eso  


gracias a todos por aportar !!


----------



## aquileslor

Perdón, pero quisiera ilustrarme. ¿Que es ese foquito de pellisco? Los alternadores de los autos funcionan autoexcitandose. Si no, no arrancarían cuando la bataría se muere y se empuja el auto  (carro). Y las luces deben estar apagadas para no consumir corriente en el arranque, aunque si se remolca con otro auto, lo mismo arranca el coche.


----------



## Darwin44

Hay algunos que se auto exitan, pero otro necesitan una corriente para crear el campo y asi se pueda generar corriente, de echo ese foquito es el que tienes en el tablero de tu auto en donde hay una bateria y se enciende cuando no esta generando  

espero y me hayas entendido


----------



## lubeck

o sea que ese foquito es de 12v 2w de filamento comun y corriente no?
se lo voy a poner a mi auto(viejito), a ver si no me dice: ... y despues de 15 años pa'que


----------



## Eduardo

Darwin44 dijo:


> Hay algunos que se auto exitan, pero otro necesitan una corriente para crear el campo y asi se pueda generar corriente, de echo ese foquito es el que tienes en el tablero de tu auto en donde hay una bateria y se enciende cuando no esta generando



Podés decir la marca y el modelo de ese alternador?


----------



## Fogonazo

Eduardo dijo:


> Podés decir la marca y el modelo de ese alternador?



No te puedo decir marca ni modelo, ni siquiera recuerdo en que vehículo los he visto (Mas de uno), pero doy fe de que existen (O existieron) si se quemaba el testigo de carga el alternador no comenzaba a generar.
Para que comiencen a "Cargar" estando el foco quemado había que hacer un puente (Momentáneo) de +V al bobinado de campo, una vez excitado seguía excitado por sus propios medios hasta que se apagaba el vehículo.

Por aquí se comenta algo:
http://www.clubdelpalio.com.ar/foro/showthread.php/20696-La-luz-testigo-del-alternador


----------



## negromotoquero

hola si entendí lo que estas asciendo con solo poner una batería de 12v o 24 según el voltaje que sea el alternador lo usarías como excitador ademas necesitas si o si un acumulador para guardar la energía que estas recibiendo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Har alternadores que con una luz roja indican la falta de carga y otros que con una luz verde indican lo correcto de la carga.

 ¿ Al alternador se lo puede excitar con una alternadora ?


----------



## armandolopezmx

eso de los foquitos para exitar yo he escuchado que es efectivamente para excitar, pero se usan para regular a los generadores grandes de ac de 440 o 200.  (que ese tipo de reguladores ya son obsoletos)

ese generador de cc se ve que es moderno ya que tiene el regulador en su interior.  asi que no creo que ocupe un foquito.  mira  segun yo se conecta de la siguiente manera.

tiene una terminal grande que ese va directo a la bateria (que es el que carga la bateria)  y se pone otro cable  de 12 volts que  va a la terminal pequeña donde van los carbones. cuando conectas este cable de control es cuando empieza a atrabajar el alternador y excita el rotor.
no se que tanto sepas de electronica,  pero pudieras hacer un control que cuando el generador este girando,  mediante un relay  conectes a la bateria este cable de control.


----------



## hbw

El dinamo podría interrumpir el campo del alternador con un relé cuando deje de girar, si el dinamo no gira el relé no se activa y no es necesario que el dinamo tenga conexión con la batería solo con el relé


----------



## Eduardo

Fogonazo dijo:


> No te puedo decir marca ni modelo, ni siquiera recuerdo en que vehículo los he visto (Mas de uno), pero doy fe de que existen (O existieron) si se quemaba el testigo de carga el alternador no comenzaba a generar.
> Para que comiencen a "Cargar" estando el foco quemado había que hacer un puente (Momentáneo) de +V al bobinado de campo, una vez excitado seguía excitado por sus propios medios hasta que se apagaba el vehículo.


Me imaginaba algo así, aunque no sabía que existían/existieron alternadores de auto con esa característica.


Al apagar un circuito magnético de CC queda un magnetismo remanente en las chapas debido a histéresis.
En la mayoría de los generadores autoexcitados (no solo alternadores, también en máquinas de soldar rotativas) ese pequeño magnetismo es suficiente para que el sistema pueda arrrancar.
Puede pasar (y pasa) que después de una reparación, debido a la desarmada del circuito magnético, no arranque. Pero eso no es problema porque se pone a girar el generador y se le dá un toque con una batería sobre la bobina de campo.
Ya después, para todos los siguientes arranque no hace falta.

Evidentemente con estos alternadores al material elegido le queda muy poco magnetismo remanente y por lo tanto hace falta un toque en cada arranque (tal como decías vos de hacer un puente).  
Entonces no se comprende el bolonki que se está haciendo este pibe que todo lo que necesita es un pulso durante el encendido.


----------



## Fogonazo

Eduardo dijo:


> Me imaginaba algo así, aunque no sabía que existían/existieron alternadores de auto con esa característica.
> 
> 
> _*Al apagar un circuito magnético de CC queda un magnetismo remanente en las chapas debido a histéresis.*_....



*Correctísimo*, pero para dar más seguridad y velocidad al inicio de la generación, en alternadores grandes, se agrega una barra de imán permanente y en chicos, como los de automóviles la dichosa lamparita.
Otra opción en moto-generadores era de mandar la tensión del burro de arranque también a la excitación del alternador, esto creaba una magnetización residual que facilitaba el inicio de la generación.



Eduardo dijo:


> ....Entonces no se comprende el bolonki que se está haciendo este pibe que todo lo que necesita es un pulso durante el encendido.



Habría que ver que alternador posee.
Igualmente, un alternador de automóvil no me parece una buena idea como para un generador eólico.


----------



## Scooter

Se me ocurre poner algo similar a un encoder y un sensor de velocidad que a partir de ciertas revoluciones por minuto conecte el inductor y por debajo de ellas lo desconecte todo.


----------



## albertoxx

Hola tenia un alternador en mi carro(coche) pero se le quemo el bobinado del rotor asi que decidi comprar un alternador nuevo es bastante similiar solo que el nuevo es un poco mas grande pero el conector es igual y entro bien en el carro(coche) asi que me decidi a comprarlo pero a la hora de ponerlo a funcionar no carga y es debido a que el alternador antiguo lleva 1 conexion a Field (Campo) Rotor directamente a la escobilla y la segunda escobilla la tira a tierra y el 2do conector va conectado a tres diodos creo que les dicen "diode trio" son bastante mas peque;os que los 6 de salida, estos 2 cables iban a un regulador externo del que sus conectores dicen I A S F el Field al F y  el cable de los 3 diodos al S luego el A hacia el carro y el I al indicador de luz del tablero.  Ahora bien el alternador que recien compre tiene el mismo conector solo que los 2 conectores van al rotor 1 a cada escobilla asi que no se como conectarlo al regulador ajunto imagen del nuevo alternador


----------



## taller.chispas

hola albertoxx.ese alternador lleva el regulador incorporado dentro y si antes no lo tenia me parece un pin es + y el otro va directamente al testigo de bateria.espero haberte sido de ayuda.saludos


----------



## albertoxx

Gracias por la respuesta despues de desarmalo para ver como estaba por dentro vi que el nuevo alternador no tenia regulador incorporado sino que en el conector conecta directamente a las escobillas asi que lo que hice fue usar un cable para tierra y el otro tirarlo al regulador en F con eso logre que cargara, solo que perdi la luz piloto y puse un switch para evitar que enviara energia a la bobina cuando estaba apagado.


----------



## masteralfonso7

Que tal albertoxx, el alternador de la imagen está hecho para sistemas que regulan por medio de la computadora del auto, por ello tiene las dos escobillas libres de conexiones internas, para usarlo en tu auto y con el regulador de voltaje con pines I A S F lo puedes conectar de la siguiente forma:

El alternador:
Una escobilla a Tierra
Una escobilla a "F" del regulador
El Regulador:
"I" no va conectado en este caso ( se puede instalar un piloto en tu tablero con un circuito sencillo si lo deseas y entonces si usarías éste pin)
"A" puede ir directo al + de la batería o al positivo controlado por al switch de encendido
"S" debe ir al positivo controlado por el switch de encendido, no a corriente directa de la batería.
"F" va a una escobilla del alternador (cualquiera escobilla y la restante debes ponerla a tierra)

Con estas conexiones va a trabajar bien pero no va a funcionar el piloto.Para ello tu alternador derería traer salida tridiodo.

!Saludos desde Playa del Carmen!


----------



## higuita

amigo con esto dejas tu carro full mira las ultimas partes sobre todo en donde explican el circuito de la lamparita


----------



## solaris8

no puedo ver el video


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## albertoxx

Bueno les comento, las conexiones las puse como lo indica master alfonso y todo funciono muy bien gracias por el aporte, lo que si que alcabo de unas semanas se quemo el regulador y de eso no hay problema por que era uno de esos baratitos asi que dije para poner en practica lo que he aprendido intente hacer un regulador pero no me funciono siempre el mismo problema que me dan los mosfet con cargas inductivas que se ponen calientes con una corriente minima cosa que no pasa cuando es una carga resistiva alli si funciona bien, le puse los 12V de la bateria directo al gate de un FQP12N60C, el source a tierra(-), y el Drain a una escobilla y la otra escobilla a 12V solo para ver si calentaba y efectivamente con 2 Amperios ya estaba que quemaba asi que suspendi las pruebas y al final le puse un simple relay hasta que encuentre la solucion de por que se calientan los mosfet con cargas inductivas. 
Saludos


----------



## masteralfonso7

albertoxx:

 A continuación te explico algunos detalles cruciales en éste alternador, estoy seguro te serán útiles.

1. El funcionamiento correcto al 100 % de éste alternador sólo se logra usando su sistema original de regulación, es decir vía computadora del auto ( dentro de la computadora se encuentra el sistema de regulación de voltaje y está montado en la placa madre, prácticamente junto a los demás sistemas).

2. Puede funcionar bien con un regulador de 4 terminales Bosch o Elvac, aunque notarás un ligero zumbido que es causado por el campo magnético que produce el rotor del alternador.

3.No será imposible diseñar un circuito para remplazar al original, ya sea mediante mosfet, Transistores de potencia, etc. pero va a ser algo complejo debido al rango de amperes requeridos para éstos sistemas.
Ten en cuenta que para alimentar el campo del alternadpr se requieren corrientes del orden de 15 a 20 amp. y recuerda que el alternador produce un voltaje con rango de 12 a 16 V., y una corriente de rango entre 80 a 120 amps. de ahí la dificultad de operar con circuitos mosfet convencionales.

Espero te haya servido de algo y estamos a la orden. ¡saludos  a todos!


----------



## albertoxx

A pues te cuento ya lleva funcionando varios dias mi regulador marca yo y pues todo anda bien no creo que dure mucho pero por tanta apaga y enciende del relay cuando se acelera pero de alli si me estan llegando a la bateria mas o menos 13.7-13.9 Voltios y esta cargando la bateria con 4 amperios, el regulador que se quemo llevaba ya como 3 a;os funcionando y no mandaba mas de 2 amperios a la bobina el precio del regulador aqui es de aprox US 5$ y creo que usan un TIP que ni disipador lleva, hay les comento como me sigue funcionando.


----------



## metoruma

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sin reformar el alternador no tienes forma.
> 
> Lo mas sencillo sería tomar la excitación mediante un juego secundario de diodos desde dentro del alternador y agregar, sobre la bobina del rotor, un 1 imán de neodimio que inicie la generación.
> Esto provocaría una pequeña inducción que se iría re-alimentando hasta lograr la excitación/generación plena del alternador.
> 
> O reemplazas la bobina del rotor del alternador con imanes permanentes.


 
Fogonazo, a lo mejor lo que voy a decir, es una burrada total. Es que no tengo formacion formal de electronica. Pero es coherenten lo que digo? 

Se puede acoplar dos alternadores.? e "intercalar" un capacitor. y en primera instancia exitar las bobinas del rotor con una bateria, y que luego se suprima la bateria cuando llega a una realimentacion considerada? 

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

metoruma dijo:


> Fogonazo, a lo mejor lo que voy a decir, es una burrada total. Es que no tengo formacion formal de electronica. Pero es coerenten lo que digo?
> 
> Se puede acoplar dos alternadores.? e "intercalar" un capacitor. y en primera instancia exitar las bobinas del rotor con una bateria, y que luego se suprima la bateria cuando llega a una realimentacion considerada?
> 
> Gracias.



Se puede hacer eso, pero *no sirve para nada*.

Lo que comentas de hacer es uno de los "Imaginarios" de la "Máquina de movimiento perpetuo" que *NO* existe.


----------



## metoruma

no, no. Mi intencion no es hacer un movil perpetuo, si no al conjunto del alternador sigo girando por medio de las paletas. ya sea eolica . lo que quiero es un generador sin modificar los alternadores.


----------



## Fogonazo

metoruma dijo:


> no, no. Mi intencion no es hacer un movil perpetuo, si no al conjunto del alternador sigo girando por medio de las paletas. ya sea eolica . lo que quiero es un generador sin modificar los alternadores.



Ahhhhhhhh, ahora vamos mejor. 

Una ves que el alternador comienza a generar se "Auto-excita".
Pero cuando deja de girar  así que habría que estar "Inyectando" una tensión externa en cada oportunidad que se detenga.


----------



## Scooter

Se podría poner una dinamo de excitación como llevan las maquinas grandes,  y hacer esa dinamo con un motorcito de imanes fijos.
Otro modo es dando un "acelerón" de forma que con el magnetismo remanente se llegue a "cebar" el alternador, pero claro, en esta segunda opción hay que poder acelerar...


----------



## metoruma

Entonces mi otra duda. Para los alternadores de auto de 70 o 80 amper. que valores de capacitores tendira que utilizar?.

Por otro lado hacer un "injector externo" (con bateria y cargador) electronicamente no seria tan problematico. 

Mil gracias.!!!!!



La verdad que me alegro el dia. jajaja puedo contar con un generador barato. ya me estaba por comprar imanes de nodimio que estan un ojo de la cara mil gracias .....


----------



## Scooter

En realidad solo tendrías que alimentar el inductor un momentito, en cuanto suba la tensión ya se auto alimenta el solo.


----------



## metoruma

Asi es. Mi duda son los valores de los electroliticos.

Y... por otro lado. generaria el doble de potencia no?

O casi....

Que tal un 60 uF x 60volt. Alternador de 12 X 80?? 

funcionara? o estoy mal con los valores....??? 

Ni se si existen... je....


----------



## mario17farias

Hola gente, tengo una Toyota Corona rt116 del año 77, y se me quemó el regulador de voltaje mecánico que traía, creo que era el original, resulta que conseguí uno de la marca Nosso RNT72030 que también tiene 6 pines como el mio, antes de comprarlo le consulté a un electricista de autos si era posible adaptarlo y me dijo que si, solo habría que verificar la disposición de los pines con el regulador viejo, pero eso no es todo, le pregunté cuanto me cobraría, casi me caí de espaldas cuando me dijo el precio.
Por eso acudo a ustedes para que me den una mano en esto, de paso aprendo cosas buenas para el mantenimiento de mi vehículo (es mi primer auto), lo compré para trabajar pero todavía no puedo usarlo porque no me carga la batería. ...


----------



## edh59

Hola Mario,te dejo el diagrama de conexionado,seguramente te va a servir.
Saludos.


----------



## mario17farias

edh59 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Mario,te dejo el diagrama de conexionado,seguramente te va a servir.
> Saludos.



Hola edh59, justamente ya tengo ese diagrama que me pasaste, estaba algo así como un prospecto dentro de la caja de lo que no estoy seguro es si el PIN L y el PIN IC donde deberían ir conectados, ahora bien yo haré un resumen de lo que pude hacer hasta ahora, corrijanme si me equivoco:

ALTERNADOR: Tiene los terminales E, F, N, y B(positivo que va a la batería).

REGULADOR NOSSO: Tiene terminales F, +B, LAMP, IC, ING y TIERRA.

CONEXIONES POSIBLES: F(alternador)-----------F(regulador)
                                             E(alternador)------------TIERRA(regulador)
                                             N(alternador)------------??????(regulador)
                                             B(alternador)------------+B(regulador).
                                             Llave Contacto----------ING(regulador)

Despues me quedan los terminales de LAMP, IC.

Agradeceré la ayuda de todos los que puedan. saludos.


----------



## solaris8

lamp, es luz piloto= L


----------



## mario17farias

Hola solaris8, con este diagrama que me estas pasando tampoco me queda muy claro la cosa, por eso subí una imagen de lo que tiene mi alternador y si puedes apreciar la imagen que subió el compañero edh59 ese es el mismo regulador que yo tengo, por eso indiqué las posible conexiones que según creo yo estan correctas, no sé si me dí a entender muy bien y pido disculpas si no fué así. espero me entiendan.


----------

